# 沧海桑田，桑田沧海



## PeachYoghurt

Hi all! “ 沧海桑田，桑田沧海。历史的车轮就在这一辈一辈的放羊、赚钱、娶媳妇、生孩子、放羊、.....中转了又转，没有谁可以例外。” [来源] 如果没有写字，我会是什么样？

在网上也看到这个说法（粉色字）不知为何要颠倒过来再说一遍，这里有什么说法吗？


----------



## Skatinginbc

覺得「滄海桑田」在這個句中是用詞不當。

Anyway, 一般倒過來重覆是要強調「循環不止」。在這個例子的話, 是要和「車輪」,「轉了又轉」,「一輩一輩」相呼應。


----------



## Ghabi

PeachYoghurt said:


> 不知为何要颠倒过来再说一遍


這是"滄海變成桑田,桑田又變成滄海"的意思。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 覺得「滄海桑田」在這個句中是用詞不當。
> Anyway, 一般倒過來重覆是要強調「循環不止」。在這個例子的話, 是要和「車輪」,「轉了又轉」,「一輩一輩」相呼應。


既然你有给解释，为什么认为是“用词不当”呢？


----------



## Skatinginbc

我解釋的是句型, 類似「雞生蛋, 蛋生雞」這樣倒反重覆的句型。

用詞不當原因有二：
1. 「滄海桑田」乃成語, 有固定意思, 與作者想表達的意思不符。
2. 就算活用, 不當成語, 「滄海變桑田, 桑田變滄海」的那種循環與「賺錢結婚生子, 賺錢結婚生子」的這種循環, 並非很雷同, 不是很好的類比。


----------



## 枫十二

我反而觉得，“沧海桑田，桑田沧海”用得非常漂亮：）


----------



## SuperXW

我也看不出哪里“與作者想表達的意思不符”，或“不是很好的類比”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 我也看不出哪里“與作者想表達的意思不符”，


沧海桑田: 比喻世事多变,人生无常;或喻世事变化的巨大迅速.
Compare: “ 沧海桑田，桑田沧海。历史的车轮就在这一辈一辈的放羊、赚钱、娶媳妇、生孩子、放羊、.....中转了又转，没有谁可以例外。”

一個強調的是世事無常, 一個強調的是固定模式毫無例外. 明擺著北轍南轅, 怎麼會看不出來??


SuperXW said:


> 我也看不出哪里...“不是很好的類比”


沧海变桑田，桑田变沧海 ==> a transformational loop, emphasizing change of form.
放羊, 赚钱, 娶媳妇, 生孩子 ==> a causal loop, emphasizing interrelation of variables.


----------



## SuperXW

这个成语本身确实是强调变化的。但用一次沧海变成了桑田，用两次桑田又变回了沧海，我觉得一段时期内的“变化”和两段时期内的“循环”并不矛盾，而且“循环”也是“变化”，不是“固定不变”。
我读此文时，会首先理解“沧海桑田”的字面意思，形成一副“历史轮回”的画面，作为后文的背景，感觉很好很自然。至于“不是很好的类比”，如果把“沧海桑田，桑田沧海”作为后文的背景环境，而不是“比喻”，它们就不需要完全一致了。


----------



## 枫十二

Skatinginbc said:


> 沧海桑田: 比喻世事多变,人生无常;或喻世事变化的巨大迅速.
> Compare: “ 沧海桑田，桑田沧海。历史的车轮就在这一辈一辈的放羊、赚钱、娶媳妇、生孩子、放羊、.....中转了又转，没有谁可以例外。”
> 
> 一個強調的是世事無常, 一個強調的是固定模式毫無例外. 明擺著北轍南轅, 怎麼會看不出來??
> 
> 沧海变桑田，桑田变沧海 ==> a transformational loop, emphasizing change of form.
> 放羊, 赚钱, 娶媳妇, 生孩子 ==> a causal loop, emphasizing interrelation of variables.



比喻义都是从原意中来的，沧海桑田原意就是沧海变成了桑田，其实隐含了一个时间的维度。我觉得作者单单想取：时间很长这层意思。就如同Ghabi所说，岁月让沧海变成了桑田，又让桑田变回了沧海。这是多么长的时间啊，“历史的车轮”和它很像吧，也足够让“没有谁可以例外的地步”了吧？我个人是非常喜欢这样的用法。

此解释有误，请参照Skatingbc沧海桑田原意的解释！-枫十二


----------



## Skatinginbc

成語強調的不是變化, 是無常的變化。滄海奇蹟似地變成了桑田, 又一夜間(譬如一場大水災)出乎意料地又變回了滄海。這個循環是無常的, 突然迅速的巨變, 而非"這是多麼長的時間啊".

作者的循環是有規律的, 意料中的, 是緩慢的。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

感觉是有那么一点问题，不太和谐。一者自然一者人文，有些突兀。


----------



## 枫十二

Skatinginbc said:


> 滄海奇蹟似地變成了桑田, 又一夜間(譬如一場大水災)出乎意料地又變回了滄海。



我没考察原意，但是我读到这句话的时候觉得很经典。有了这个原意，这个用法就在误导人了，我就属于被误导的那一类。


----------



## SuperXW

我还是觉得我上个解释没问题。
这个成语如果只用一遍，那就存在你说的问题。但正因为它倒过来再用了一遍，才合理地成为了艺术表达。
一段时间的“无常”可以形成两段时间“循环”，倒过来再说一遍恰恰表明了这点。在无常的变化中，形成了反复，反衬出生活的规律。本来我们以为生活在发展在进步，结果发现还是没逃开“套路”，这表达没啥问题啊！


Skatinginbc said:


> ……又一夜間……又變回了滄海。這個循環是……突然迅速的巨變, 而非"這是多麼長的時間啊".


这是我绝对不能认同的。我认为这成语本身并没有表达“突然”、“迅速”的意思，更多时候是反映长期的变化。如果有词典强调迅速，我认为太片面。


----------



## Skatinginbc

成語成語, 何謂成語？ 成語乃固定詞組, 有固定的引申義, 個人詮釋的自由空間不大。
國語字典：比喻世事無常, 變化很快。
漢典：喻世事變化的巨大迅速。
幼學瓊林：滄海桑田, 謂世事多變。
新華字典：形容世事變化很大。

原帖的「放羊賺錢結婚生子」, 強調的既非迅, 也非速, 既非多, 也非大, 與「滄海桑田」約定成俗的喻意不符。

「白衣蒼狗多翻覆, 滄海桑田幾變更」「接待以來, 已見東海三為桑田」(自從接到命令去巡視蓬萊, 我已見到東海三度變成桑田) ==> 自古「滄海桑田」就隱含桑田又變回了滄海, 循環不定, 變化無常。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 成語成語, 何謂成語？ 成語乃固定詞組, 有固定的引申義, 個人詮釋的自由空間不大。
> 國語字典：比喻世事無常, 變化很快。
> 漢典：喻世事變化的巨大迅速。
> 幼學瓊林：滄海桑田, 謂世事多變。
> 新華字典：形容世事變化很大。
> 
> 原帖的「放羊賺錢結婚生子」, 強調的既非迅, 也非速, 既非多, 也非大, 與「滄海桑田」約定成俗的喻意不符。
> 
> 「白衣蒼狗多翻覆, 滄海桑田幾變更」「接待以來, 已見東海三為桑田」(自從接到命令去巡視蓬萊, 我已見到東海三度變成桑田) ==> 自古「滄海桑田」就隱含桑田又變回了滄海, 循環不定, 變化無常。


我还是头一次知道“沧海桑田，桑田沧海”加“历史的车轮”这么顺理成章的用法，会被人指“用词不当”的……
就依着你的话说：即使个人诠释空间不大，始终也是有的。不违本意，再做发挥，何尝不可？颠倒用两遍就已经可以诠释了，所以与作者相同地域的人士，估计很少会产生不解或质疑。
何谓个人风格？何谓文学艺术？如果连“沧海桑田”这个成语都不能理解成“长期”的话，别说文学艺术了，我们的语言恐怕还停留在古代（没多少好处，也不现实。）
一一来看你列的字典释义：
国语字典：大海變為陸地，陸地淪為大海（已经形成循环）……比喻世事無常, 變化很快（唯一我认同的能成为你佐证的条目）。 
幼學瓊林（明朝的儿童启蒙读物）：滄海桑田, 謂世事多變（并没有说快）。
汉典：大海变成了种桑树的田地,种桑树的田地变成了大海。比喻世事多变,人生无常;或喻世事变化的巨大迅速——略称沧桑（也是长期的）
新华字典：桑田：农田。大海变成桑田，桑田变成大海（已经形成循环）。比喻世事变化很大（不是快）。

题外话，即使是成语，也会起意想不到的变化的。
“逃之夭夭”出自《诗经》：“桃之夭夭，灼灼其华。”从几时起，所有人都用“逃之夭夭”表示仓皇逃跑，若在当时，恐怕非你所能接受。
类似的例子举不胜举，1 2。成语会变，不管你喜不喜欢。况且此文对“沧海桑田”的用法，我并不觉得与原意有什么出入。

原文最强调的意思的确既非迅, 也非速, 而是“循环”，这点和后面的重点完全统一。
“多、大”之意，也不觉矛盾。我已说过，反复的成语做“背景环境”的描述，与其说是“比喻”，不如说是“呼应”……哎？“呼应”不是你一开始的原话吗？
“沧海桑田，桑田沧海”后面加了句号，我自然就理解它是描述一副“历史的车轮”的画面，即对“背景环境”的描述。如此，环境变化既多且大有何问题？
“环境变化已然如此多如此大，已过了几个轮回，而人们的生活模式仍没走出轮回。”我不觉得有何问题。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

少个虽然但是吧。

虽然沧海桑田桑田沧海，但是历史的车轮……

原文那样写，终究别扭。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 我还是头一次知道“沧海桑田，桑田沧海”加“历史的车轮”这么顺理成章的用法，会被人指“用词不当”的……


看這個邏輯：話說天下分久必合, 合久必分, 歷史的車輪就一輩一輩地放羊, 賺錢, 結婚, 生子, 放羊...沒有誰可以例外。==> 不順？ 我還是頭一次知道"分久必合, 合久必分"加"歷史的車輪"這麼順理成章的說法, 會被人指"用詞不當"的 。不可短章取義, 得看整段文章。


SuperXW said:


> 国语字典：大海變為陸地，陸地淪為大海（已经形成循环）…


所以你承認「滄海桑田」這個成語本身就包含「滄海桑田, 桑田滄海」的意思。


SuperXW said:


> 汉典：大海变成了种桑树的田地,种桑树的田地变成了大海。比喻世事多变,人生无常;或喻世事变化的巨大迅速——略称沧桑（也是长期的）


爭什麼長期短期, 重點是每個變化的過程, 主觀上是迅速還是緩慢, 是巨大還是不足為道。「滄桑」強調的是世事巨大的變化, 「久經滄桑」才有長期的意思, 而且是「久」給的, 不是含在「滄桑」裡的。「這幾年來他歷盡了滄桑」, 時期的概念是「幾年來」給的。每個變化都很巨大迅速, 這樣持續十年, 也是「巨大迅速」的變化。


SuperXW said:


> “逃之夭夭”出自《诗经》：“桃之夭夭，灼灼其华。”从几时起，所有人都用“逃之夭夭”表示仓皇逃跑，若在当时，恐怕非你所能接受。


又抬槓了。一個是「逃之夭夭」一個是「桃之夭夭」.


SuperXW said:


> 就依着你的话说：即使个人诠释空间不大，始终也是有...


我給了兩個理由： (1) 當成語用時, (2) 不當成語用時。 這個邏輯你得分清楚。我說個人詮釋空間不大是「當成語用時」, 我可沒說它不可以不當成語用。


SuperXW said:


> “沧海桑田，桑田沧海”后面加了句号，我自然就理解它是描述一副“历史的车轮”的画面，即对“背景环境”的描述。如此，环境变化既多且大有何问题？


「天下分久必合, 合久必分」也描述一副"歷史的車輪"的畫面, 也可做"背景環境"的描述, 但在原帖的語境下, 顯然「用詞不當」.  為何？ 因為我們還得考慮和後文主旨有無連貫性(coherence).
雖然外面世事日新月異, 這裡的村民仍舊依循古老固定的生活模式。==> 背景環境和後文成對比時, 就calls for cohesive devices (e.g., 雖然, 但是, 仍舊).


----------



## 枫十二

枫十二 said:


> 比喻义都是从原意中来的，沧海桑田原意就是沧海变成了桑田，其实隐含了一个时间的维度。我觉得作者单单想取：时间很长这层意思。就如同Ghabi所说，岁月让沧海变成了桑田，又让桑田变回了沧海。这是多么长的时间啊，“历史的车轮”和它很像吧，也足够让“没有谁可以例外的地步”了吧？我个人是非常喜欢这样的用法。
> 
> 此解释有误，请参照Skatingbc沧海桑田原意的解释！-枫十二



@SuperXW Sorry,我太懒了，没有去考证。我以为Skatingbc有认真查证，所以就盲目地相信了。

沧海桑田出自《神仙传 麻姑》
这个故事并没有强调迅速，所以我现在不赞成Skatingbc说提到的”快“，故事中有提到麻姑与王远见面一隔就是500年，这之间沧海变成桑田很正常，与”快“没有任何关系。而且在了解了这个故事之后，“沧海桑田，桑田沧海”这八字更让我回味无穷了。

在《神仙传 麻姑》的解释中有这么一句，”我已经亲眼见到东海三次变成桑田。刚才到蓬莱，又看到海水比前一时期浅了一半，难道它又要变成陆地了吗？“， 可见沧海桑田的转换不仅仅是一次，而是多次。在时间的长河里，这样巨大惊人的变化看似跳出了某种限制，事实上还是被困在无形的”循环“中，始终无法逃脱。

作者用”沧海桑田，桑田沧海“并不是想取”沧海桑田“的本意，而是想取沧海桑田的故事里，被大多数人所忽略的——变与不变的哲理。要强调不变，自然要把桑田沧海倒过来再说一次：沧海虽变成桑田，桑田终究会再变回沧海的。--同 superXW的观点

再回来看作者的主题，”历史的车轮就在这一辈一辈的放羊、赚钱、娶媳妇、生孩子、放羊、.....中转了又转，没有谁可以例外“。这种被束缚在某种命运里无法逃脱的的无力感是否与那被囚禁在岁月里的沧海与桑田不谋而合呢？

文学是一门艺术，每个人读都会有不同的感受，此乃个人观点，仅供参考！


----------



## Skatinginbc

枫十二 said:


> 我以为Skatingbc有认真查证，所以就盲目地相信了。


「葛洪的《神仙传》记载说：仙女麻姑有一回对王方平说：“接待以来，已见东海三为桑田；向到蓬莱，水又浅于往日会时略半耳。岂将复为陵陆乎？”这就是说，人间的沧海桑田，变化很快。“山中方七日，世上已千年”，古人往往以为“神仙境界”就是这样。」

李賀《夢天》: 「更變千年如走馬」 ==> 「詩人在夢中登臨恍憾迷離的天界,俯身下望人寰,所見到的是塵世的渺小, 滄海桑田的迅速變化。」 如前所述, 重點是主觀上(從說話者的角度來看)的迅速, 非客觀或現實上的。

《初刻拍案驚奇》：「東海揚塵猶有日，白衣蒼狗剎那間。」==> 東海揚塵就是滄海變桑田 (麻姑自說：「接待以來，已見東海三為桑田，向到蓬萊，水又淺於往昔，會時略半也，豈將復還為陵陸乎。」方平笑曰：「聖人皆言，海中行復揚塵也。」)

邱筱園「麻姑眼底海為田」 ==> 指世事變化快速.

北郭園詩鈔校釋「岸谷海為田」 ==> 比喻世事無常, 變化很快。

沧海桑田造句: 世事变化快又大，弹指间，几番沧海桑田。


----------



## 枫十二

Skatinginbc said:


> 「葛洪的《神仙传》记载说：仙女麻姑有一回对王方平说：“接待以来，已见东海三为桑田；向到蓬莱，水又浅于往日会时略半耳。岂将复为陵陆乎？”这就是说，人间的沧海桑田，变化很快。“山中方七日，世上已千年”，古人往往以为“神仙境界”就是这样。」


我看到的解释也是来自这个故事。你都说了是神仙，神仙看到的一瞬间是真正的“一瞬间”？你从这故事中看到了快，我不反对。作者从这故事中看到的是其他的东西，他用“沧海变桑田，桑田又变回沧海”的故事来表达他现在的主题，我觉得表达得非常好。我不觉得这个什么神仙故事有什么好的，反而是作者这个用法让我感叹。

问了一下周围的几个人，他们都不知道沧海桑田有“快”的意思，这可能真是地域的问题。


枫十二 said:


> @SuperXW Sorry,我太懒了，没有去考证。我以为Skatingbc有认真查证，所以就盲目地相信了。


@Skatingbc 对不起，我用语不当，我不是那个意思。


----------



## Skatinginbc

枫十二 said:


> 你都说了是神仙，神仙看到的一瞬间是真正的“一瞬间”？


讓我強調第三次：是主觀(說話者的角度)的快速。從麻姑的角度來看, 滄海桑田是世事多變(變了很多次), 而且變化迅速(自領命巡視, 就發生了三次, 第四次也是指日可待).  <初刻拍案驚奇>引用了這個典故, 強調的就是剎那間的變化, 指日可待的變化, 不是拖了一輩子才完成的變化。 


枫十二 said:


> 你从这故事中看到了快，我不反对.


我怎麼看不重要, 你怎麼看也不重要, 重要的是約定成俗的詮釋。讓我再重覆一次：何謂成語？ 成語就是有固定引申義的固定詞組。該成語有那些固定詮釋？(1)巨大或迅速的變化, 或(2)無常多變。這些都是有字典可循的。

當然, 作者或你或任何人都可以不照字典, 有自己的詮釋。這就落入我所提的第二種情況：不當成語時。

不當成語時就見仁見智了, 譬如, 我個人就覺得不是很好的類比。理由已給, 不再重複。


----------



## 枫十二

@skatingbc 成语不能乱用的，我赞成。这也是第一次看到你解释时，我就说我自己被误导了的原因。但是这个成语到底有没有强调快，我保留。至少在我所处的环境里，被用得更多是“变”而不是”快“。作者所用的是“沧海桑田，桑田沧海”，也不是”沧海桑田“这个成语。


----------



## Skatinginbc

這個成語強調的是怎樣的變法：可以是「快速」, 可以是「巨大」, 也可以是「無常」的變化。作者的變是「缺乏變化」,「一成不變」, 因循舊有生活模式不做改變, 顯然與成語不符。

好, 不當成語。「滄海變桑田, 桑田又變成了滄海」, 不管是慢慢變, 還是迅速變, 終究還是變, 這怎麼跟後面的「一成不變」連貫？

好, 不是類比, 而是對比的環境背景, 可是, 這樣上下承接就有問題了, 缺乏「雖然」, 「既使」等等的轉折詞 (e.g., 雖說滄海桑田, 桑田滄海, 歷史的車輪在王家村卻是一輩一輩地放羊結婚生子, 放羊結婚生子, 沒有誰可以例外).


----------



## 枫十二

对沧海桑田的理解，我和superXW是一致的。

硬要说手法，我觉得白描、用典都算得上。

枯藤老树昏鸦，小桥流水人家。简单的名词组拼在一起，稍加联想就能产生意境。沧海桑田，桑田沧海也是一样的道理，它借用沧海桑田的典故，讲了一个故事，我所读到的故事在前面已经谈过了，没必要再重复。典故里的沧海桑田就是反反复复一直循环的，看似在变，实则没变，这与作者的主题完全一致。

帖主想知道为什么作者用“沧海桑田，桑田沧海”，我只是在谈我的理解。其他人也说点什么吧，我不会再回帖了。
我再次为我之前的用词不当向skatingbc道歉，我不该草率说你没有认真查证，我知道你对学问的态度一向严谨。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我也認為作者想要表達的是一個無法逃脫的循環：滄海雖然變成桑田, 桑田終會變回滄海, 循環不止, 有如那村的生活模式是個無法逃脫的循環。但作為類比, 我認為還是得考慮循環的本質。譬如「天下分久必合, 合久必分」是個無法逃脫的循環, 但本質不合適。「輪」的概念是簡簡單單的轉來轉去, 不會讓人多想, 是個很好的呼應。「滄海桑田」的概念就不簡單了, 不限於循環或轉來轉去, 而是特指某種循環(i.e., 一種型態上的循環, 什麼變成什麼的循環). 這與生活模式的循環(i.e., 放羊結婚生子, 一種步驟的, 階段的循環, 不是什麼變什麼的循環)不同。顯然, 有人可以接受這個差異, 有人不喜歡, 見仁見智。


----------



## 枫十二

我觉得“沧海桑田，桑田沧海”还有一点“起兴”的味道。
“树上的鸟儿成双对，夫妻双双把家还”，意境到了，两句话是不需要连词的。
我是一个gopher,计算机和文学毫不相干,我只能感受到它的好，没办法给出很专业的术语。


----------



## Skatinginbc

那是成功的類比。一對鳥和一對夫妻都是一對有生命的個體。
「滄海桑田」和「放羊結婚生子」是不同性質的循環, 不是很好的類比。


----------



## 枫十二

如果不停留在字面上呢？

树上的鸟儿成双对——鸟儿幸福
夫妻双双把家还——夫妻幸福

沧海桑田，桑田沧海——沧海和桑田被困在循环中反反复复
历史的车轮就在这一辈一辈的放羊、赚钱、娶媳妇、生孩子、放羊、.....中转了又转，没有谁可以例外——祖祖辈辈被困在循环中反反复复


----------



## Skatinginbc

所以我說是見仁見智了。
A. 天下分久必合, 合久必分--天下政治被困在循環中反反覆覆。
B. 滄海桑田, 桑田滄海--自然地貌被困在循環中反反覆覆。
C. 放羊結婚生子, 放羊結婚生子--祖祖輩輩被困在循環中反反覆覆。
三者雖為「被困在循環中反反覆覆」, 但本質皆異。一為「天下政治」, 二為「自然地貌」, 三為「世世代代的生活模式」.
倘若你認為 B 和 C 是很好的類比, 那麼, A 和 C 是否也是很好的類比？


----------



## 枫十二

“天下合久必分，分久必合”有一个很明确的主题--“分分合合”，用这样的句子开头，后文稍微有一点偏离主题就会觉得很不和谐。
而“沧海桑田，桑田沧海”并没有一个很明确的主题，甚至导致很多人读不懂。作者用白描的手法把沧海和桑田这两个很有厚度的名词巧妙地拼在一起两次，故弄"玄机"，其目的就是想让读者发挥想象来解此"玄机"。我读完后文能懂他想表达什么，认真琢磨后才知道这个“玄机”特别“玄机”，我不觉得作者需要遵循“类比”的手法来构造的句子，这个手法本来就很美，见仁见智吧。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我開始懷疑「滄桑」(as in 歷盡滄桑)在大陸是不是被理解為「人生的歷程」(e.g., 酸甜苦辣, 生離死別, 高低起伏等等人生必經的歷程)。若是如此, 「滄海桑田, 桑田滄海」就會被看成是「放羊結婚生子, 放羊結婚生子」(也是個人生歷程的循環)的一個良好類比, 而且會和「人生的歲月」(i.e., 是長期的)聯想一起。


----------



## fyl

在大陆“沧桑”或许可以被理解为“人生历程”，但“沧海桑田”肯定不能这样理解。“历尽苍桑”和“沧桑巨变”中的“沧桑”不细想的话甚至可以看作两个不同的词。

我觉得这里“沧海桑田，桑田沧海”并不是人生的“类比”。
“沧海桑田，桑田沧海”指的是大的历史环境变迁，即作者说的“历史的车轮转了又转”。
“历史的车轮在xxx中转了又转”这个句子从逻辑上根本就不是在把“历史的车轮”和“xxx”做比较。当然如果非要说“历史的车轮转了又转”是“人生转了又转”的类比，也不是不可以，但那是一种个人的解读，在我看来是误读，作者只是想说“虽然历史变迁，人的生活方式也在变，但人生的本质没有变”，理解成类比是一种过分解读。这是我个人观点而已。

至于是不是用词不当，我第一眼看也觉得用词不当，后一想又觉得没什么大问题。或许就是Skatinginbc说的，当成成语是有问题的，不当成成语就没问题。
如果不把“沧海桑田”反过来再说一次，只说“沧海桑田。历史的车轮在一辈一辈的叉叉叉中转了又转”，我确实极有可能把这句话当成病句，觉得说完了“沧海桑田”，后面应该接“人类社会发生了翻天覆地的变化”之类的才对，而不是“一辈一辈的循环”。而作者把“沧海桑田”反过来又说了一次，这样给我的感觉是强调大历史不断变迁，而非（像单独一个“沧海桑田”那样）强调变化之巨。大历史不断变迁，朝代兴亡更替，从原始人到信息时代，但人生没有什么大的变化，无非是生儿育女——这似乎没什么问题。


----------



## SuperXW

我没有把这两天的讨论看完，不过我想说的在之前已经说得差不多了。
这也许涉及到地域用语习惯的问题，还可能涉及到一个态度的问题，涉及到每个人心中对“保守”与“自由”、“尊重传统”与“接受创新”的评价尺度。
补充一句，我认为能让人产生不同评价和不同解读的，即有人叫好有人说很奇怪不明白甚至是垃圾，这才可能叫艺术；而如果是让所有人一眼都觉得很明白，没问题的，那肯定不是艺术。语言也是一样。是散文的话，一定有什么表达和别人都不一样，如果连一点个性特征都没有，那只能是学术论文、政府公函或法律文件之类的语言。


----------

